# Alternative to Twisp Signature Vanilla 18mg



## Laura Lee-Hillier (4/9/18)

Hello All,

I have given up smoking for 3 months now and was using the Twisp Ion first with Signature Vanilla 18mg and I love the sweet taste and am very happy with the general taste, just it's a bit pricy 

I bought a new device yesterday, a Aspire Zelos kit and I love it and the Twisp liquid tastes quite good in it not as sweet but I'm playing around with the settings still so I'm looking for an alternative e juice that is 14mg - 18mg and up that is cheaper than Twisp.

Thanks a mill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/9/18)

Congrats @Laura Lee-Hillier for giving up stinkies!

Your best bet will be to venture into DIY. Unfortunately I dont have a recipe for a Vanilla flavor as i only like vanilla when its infused with Vodka

Hopefully one of our resident mixers can provide a nice vanilla recipe for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (4/9/18)

Laura Lee-Hillier said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have given up smoking for 3 months now and was using the Twisp Ion first with Signature Vanilla 18mg and I love the sweet taste and am very happy with the general taste, just it's a bit pricy
> 
> ...



Liqua e-liquids have always been a great, cheaper alternative to TWISP. IIRC you can get them from E-Ciggies in PTA. IIRC the 50/50 e-liquids came in 6, 9 and 18mg nic. 

I bought some from the Liqua stand at Vapecon and it seems to be working well in my TWISP ATOM.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

